# Review - Micromax A110 Canvas 2 - One Gem of a Budget Android Smart Phone!



## anmolksharma (Mar 11, 2013)

Pictures Micromax A110 Canvas 2

A110 Canvas 2 is the successor of Micromax’s first 5 inch budget phablet – the A100 canvas smartphone. This was introduced in the market in October 2012 and ever since its launch the phone is just flying off the shelves, even the online supermarket stores like flipkart don’t have this device in stock. This actually shows the popularity of this phone and while I am typing these words, the phone is still not in stock on the mega online store flipkart.

Micromax has a winner in their hands in terms of A110 Canvas2. The phone’s specifications, the price and the breath-taking looks make this phone stand out from the crowd. Micromax has given many biggies like Samsung a run for their money. For Rs.10,000 this is a fantastic budget android phone on sale.


 A110 carries it's design cues from Samsung's flagship models like S3 and Note II. The curvy edges, color scheme are inspired from Samsung phones. The Screen is massive 5” inch making it most affordable phablet in this segment. When you first hold the phone in your hands, it will appear little bulky but slowly you will get used to it. Screen resolution is 854 x 480 which is quite below par for a screen of this size.  PPI pixel density is 196 which is low for a 5" screen but here one can't complain much given it's price, segment and target market. On the front you will find a 0.3 MP front facing camera for video calling purpose and is a welcome addition by Micromax. Below the screen there are three capacitive buttons namely home, back and task manager. 


The 3.5 mm audio jack and charging/USB transfer port on the top

Power button on the right side of the phone (Note that the silver boundary is not of top notch quality)

Camera performance is above average. Outdoor shots are perfect but indoor shots lacks detail and dual flash does not help either. But overall photo and video quality is fine for everyday use. Camera comes with tap on auto focus along with few additional features like timer etc. 


The scratch prone bulgy 8.0 Megapixel camera  along with dual flash


Volume rocker buttons on the left side just like any other Android phone. 



Loudspeaker sound quality is fine but the earphones which comes with this phone are of very poor quality - an upgrade to aftermarket earphones is a must. Phone has dual SIM slots, expandable memory card is not hot swappable. Battery is removable type 2000 mAh which powers this phone for around a day on full recharge. Battery capacity is not sufficient for a phone with 5" screen. Call quality is perfect and crystal clear.


A110 has a Dual-core 1 GHz Cortex-A9 along with PowerVR SGX531 GPU and 512 MB RAM. Performance wise this phone is at par. It comes with Android 4.0.4 ICS and the company is soon planning to upgrade it to Android Jellybean. User interface is default ICS and their are very few changes in UI by Micromax. The phone can play almost all games like Temple Run 1 &2, Subway Surfers etc. Phone can lag if one opens multiple applications and graphic intensive games otherwise overall switching between screens and apps is quite snappier. 



In a nutshell this phone is a true value for money android phablet which offers you all the basic and necessary  functionalities at about half the price which any other foreign mobile manufacturer could have provided.

Special Thanks to my friend Ratnesh Saxena for letting me use his phone and providing inputs regarding the phone.

Disclaimer - I am in no way an expert Android user/reviewer. This review is completely based on my views, user experience and may have possible shortcomings. Please bear with that.

Thanks folks for reading!

Pictures Micromax A110 Canvas 2


----------



## rakeshmarar (Mar 20, 2013)

Good review ! Dont forget to get the JB update !!


----------

